# LPA rear target sight for 92FS; Pros and cons?



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen some LPA brand TPU target sights for the 92FS that don't require changing the front sight that run around $60 online. I was wondering what the general consensus is around here; Are they easy to install? Do they actually improve accuracy (or the ability to BE accurate) or are they just another gun gadget that people like to show off at the range? I appreciate any input!


----------



## michal (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot of nice information here. Keep it up.!


----------

